# Another reason to love nature



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2009)

Would love to go there some day and watch this phenomenon 

[yt]FcfWsj9OnsI[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2009)

Man that is great.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Man that is great.


Even better when you click on the video and watch it full screen. :uhyeah:


----------



## ShelleyK (May 21, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!
One day I will make it out there and shoot the Aurora Borialis!


----------



## MA-Caver (May 21, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Absolutely beautiful!
> One day I will make it out there and shoot the Aurora Borialis!


Aww, don't do thaaaat... you'll put holes in it, they're a lot prettier just to watch them ... :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (May 21, 2009)

I used to watch them outside my bedroom window as a kid.  The blue/purple/yellow are much more rare then the green.  I find them absolutely fascinating and relaxing as well.  Takes me back to my childhood every time.


----------

